# Anyone here have one of those spiralizers?



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2017)

These are the gadgets that you use to make zucchini and other vegetables into long spirals like spaghetti, etc.  

Does anyone have any experience with one?  Do you like it?  What kind do you have?  I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 28, 2017)

I have one, and it is easy to use. Mine is just a cheap little plastic one; but I have seen some really nice ones advertised. 
I only used mine to make zucchini “pasta”, and it works fine for that. The only issue that I had was cooking the zucchini pasta the right amount of time so that it was done and not mushy. It made a great low carb spaghetti dish ! 
Mine came from Amazon and was about $5.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

A friend of mine has one and we jokingly argue over spiralized veggies being called pasta or spaghetti. I say, simply because squash has a blob of tomato sauce and maybe some cheese on it doesn't make it pasta. It could be sliced or diced or whatever. She says she feels like it's pasta if it's cut into spirals and feels more satisfied.

She did make a great tasting beet salad topped with crumbled feta cheese using the spiralizer on her roasted red beets.

I imagine making curly fries with it would be so pretty.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2017)

My daughter has one and loves it. I'm not sure of the brand but they sell it in Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 28, 2017)

I have one off amazon, easy to use and fun at first. But in the end it is still a beet or such and I can eat it without getting the machine dirty!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been curious about them, our local Wegman's sells spiralized beets, zucchini and butternut squash for $6.99/pound.

I agree with *GRL*, it's sort of like the emperor's new clothes.


----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2017)

ZOODLES! Yes! I have an Oster Spiralizer and love love love it! I use it occasionally whenever I think about it. I have zucchini in my fridge as we speak for that very purpose. I like to sprinkle some GarlicInfused-OliveOil-FreshBasil-FetaCheese (like a runny version of pesto) topped with Sautéed Shrimp and Roasted PineNuts. I took pics once and if I can find it I'll post it. Fresh Cremini Mushrooms and Roasted Tomatoes would make a good topping too.

My daughter bought it for me at Walmart I think for something like $25?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

Lara said:


> ZOODLES! Yes! I have an Oster Spiralizer and love love love it! I use it occasionally whenever I think about it. I have zucchini in my fridge as we speak for that very purpose. I like to sprinkle some GarlicInfused-OliveOil-FreshBasil-FetaCheese (like a runny version of pesto) topped with Sautéed Shrimp and Roasted PineNuts. I took pics once and if I can find it I'll post it. Fresh Cremini Mushrooms and Roasted Tomatoes would make a good topping too.
> 
> My daughter bought it for me at Walmart I think for something like $25?



Oh, Lara, what a recipe; I'm taking a note!  Sounds wonderful; spiralized, sliced or chopped- but I will admit I would have fun with the thing!


----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes Rose, zucchini any which way is still zucchini. The spiralizer is easy to clean, btw. The zoodles do plate up pretty and sometimes, someone who hates veggies will eat it because it looks like spaghetti and fun...especially kids! I can't find those pics. My iCloud messed me up when I didn't want to add more storage. Now I have to reset my computer back to the last date I remember when all was well. Lost a lot of pics and my files "unfiled" themselves.

Roasted Red Bell Peppers, caramelized onions, and mushrooms in a healthy version of alfredo sauce is good for a topping for zoodles too. I don't use much of the sauce. My daughter likes noodles just plain and simple with a little olive oil, sea salt, and ground pepper.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

Lara said:


> Yes Rose, zucchini any which way is still zucchini. The spiralizer is easy to clean, btw. The zoodles do plate up pretty and sometimes, someone who hates veggies will eat it because it looks like spaghetti and fun...especially kids! I can't find those pics. My iCloud messed me up when I didn't want to add more storage. Now I have to reset my computer back to the last date I remember when all was well. Lost a lot of pics and my files "unfiled" themselves.
> 
> Roasted Red Bell Peppers, caramelized onions, and mushrooms in a healthy version of alfredo sauce is good for a topping for zoodles too. I don't use much of the sauce. My daughter likes noodles just plain and simple with a little olive oil, sea salt, and ground pepper.



Lara, I never thought of how kids would go for those spirals; good point!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2017)

I think I'm going to get one and try it.  I know zucchini is still zucchini, but it just looks like a fun way to try something different.  Looks like it would be fun for salads, too.  There are several on Amazon I'm looking at.  

Lara, that recipe sounds good!

Thanks, everyone, for your responses.


----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes Butterfly, my daughter is here and told me she got it on Amazon. She's not sure but thinks she paid about $49 for it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2018)

I have been using the spiralizer quite a bit now. I love how the spiralized onions turn out !  They are perfect for hamburgers, pizza, salad, or just a sandwich.  I slice almost halfway through the onion, so instead of long spirals, they are short little strings of onions, and if I need then shorter (like in a salad), then I just lay some on the cutting board and chop once or twice, and then I have nice short pieces.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2018)

*The other day I watched a video on You Tube by a guy who tests a lot of the As Seen on TV products.  Recently he did a throwback sort of video where he re-visited products he tested 5 years ago, or some such time frame.  THIS product was the only one he still uses.  *


----------



## hearlady (Jul 7, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> These are the gadgets that you use to make zucchini and other vegetables into long spirals like spaghetti, etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with one?  Do you like it?  What kind do you have?  I'm thinking of buying one.


Thanks for this thread. I have been wondering about them also.
I wasn't sure if it was worth having yet another gadget around.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2018)

Here is what mine looks like that I am using now; but I still have the little handheld one, which is easy to use for smaller items you want to spiralize. 
Amazon has electric ones starting under $10, and I have been thinking about getting one of those, too. Since it has a chute like a food processor, it would only process smaller veggies, whereas this one does larger onions and zucchini’s with no problem. 

The other picture is my spiralized onions.


----------

